# Went With The M&p9



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought the m&p 9mm package for $600. After pricing 45 ammo 3 boxes almost made the differance. The package came with 3 mags a two mag holder and a holster by blade tech. Then add in the rebate and 2 more mags and you cant beat the deal. At least I could not find a better one around here."upstate N.Y." I bought the cheapest ammo I could get Remington 115gr for $9.99 a box of 50 then 10% off at Bass Pro and 200 rounds later not 1 prob. yet. The gun hits where it is aimed, just not where I think I am aiming:smt076 So far I love the gun.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Goodluck with the new pistol. I have one in 40 S&W and regret I didn't get the 9 with ammo prices. Check out mp pistol.com , it is a forum all about M&P Stuff.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife just got the M&P9c. Very nice gun, a real pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on that new pistol. Now the fun begins. Good luck with it.:smt033


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! I recently purchased a M&P9 also! I'm still waiting for mine, but I think I should be receiving soon. I'm so excited. :smt041


----------

